# RIP Alfonso "Alfie" Rojas (SoCal-SERCA)



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

http://sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=37146

Shannon asked:

>>When someone knows more
about a Trust Fund for the family, please 
let us know asap.>>

Unfortunately I couldn't attend the mass last night. I asked Martin to please ask about this when he was there Wed evening & did hear back from the family regarding this.

There is no fund set-up, but I plan on sending Yolanda a check from the SoCal-SERCA fund as soon as I have an address. I may even deliver it personally w/ a card & flowers in a few days to give them some space & let his family grieve.

If you would like to donate any amount you wish & feel comfortable doing it this way, please mail a check made out to me or send a Paypal. This is so I can deposit it in the SoCal acct. & write *1 BIG check* to her, as I am not sure what her legal name is & don't want to see any checks returned). I will keep all of your envelopes so that I can give them all to her. Please write "Alfie" on the envelope.

Or if you wish, I can find out what Yolanda's legal name is & post an address where to mail your condolence cards.

Either way, this young lady will be going through some tough times I'm sure (not just recovering from the emotional trauma), and we should give if we can. Funerals are expensive & I know Alfie worked for Disney, IIRC, but being so young we don't know what sort of benefits she'll be left with.

I would like to do this by next Thursday 3/13, so please don't hesitate. 


SERCA Southwest Region
c/o Carlos Gutierrez 
25354 Avenida Ronada
Valencia, CA 91355

Or Paypal to [email protected] serca.org (no space, Yahoogroups BS)
(write "Alfie" in the message)


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

Zak put it so well (on the Yahoogroups SoCal-SERCA list):

>>Alfie is the second SE-R list member I've known who has died. I didn't know him very well but it hurts anyway. I think that says something about our community, and the kind of people we are. Neither Matt Kempe nor Alfie died from gang related violence, street racing, drugs, or any of the dozens of other stigma sometimes associated with car related clubs or groups formed of mostly young people. 

We in the SE-R crowd seem to attract a decent class of people, I think. Whenever we have events or track days or cookouts I seem to get along with everybody. We don't seem to have a lot of lame posturing going on, and we don't seem to have a lot of riceboy thug types either. Just a lot of decent people sharing our enthusiasm for motorsports.

And Alfie was one of us. Happy motoring, Alfie.>>

This is so true Zak, and often resounded by the compliments I get about our group/club/etc. from folks who hang out w/ us for the 1st time. 

REMEMBER "MK" ~ It was 3 yrs. ago yesterday that Matt & Andrew set out on their fateful trip from NorCal just to drive down & help out fellow SE-R heads & be a part of an automotive event. For those on the main list who weren't on it back in 2000, just do a search in the archives or go to www.se-r.net/ & read the tribute to Matt there.

Today we should all take time out for a moment of silence & remember our friends, whose memories & the good they did will not be forgotten. I for one can never forget, as every time I drive thru that spot on my way to work I say a little prayer.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

My condolences to the family and friends of Alfie. Didn't know him, but I'm sure he was a great guy. RIP Alfie.


Deric


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I remember when the news came out about Matt's unfortunate passing. I did not know him, but knew those that did. Regardless, losing someone in your community hurts... down deep. The same applies to Alfie. I wish only the best to the family and friends. Rest in peace...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

R.I.P Mr. Alfie Sir..

didnt meet the guy or know him at all but after reading what everyone saying about him i thought i pay my respects to a fellow nissan enthusiast. Rest in peace and happy motoring. You are missed by alot of people. 

my prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

*Thank you!*

I wanted to say thank you in behalf of Yolanda and his family for the support that you guys here have to us. And a big thank you for the members that made it to the viewing, mass and the funeral. I don’t know all of your names but thank you Martin I spoke with you at the viewing, Jesse haven’t met yet but thanks! And “sorry” forgot your name I met you when we went to get the rims powder coated  .And everyone else who made it that I didn’t mention. Thanks for paying your respects. And thank you to everyone else for saying good things about my Bro Alfie Rojas.

I will carry on his dream and will continue to hook up his car… and do the DET swap that he wanted to do so bad.


If anyone has any questions please feel free to email me …

-Morgan-


----------

